
Gates: Smartphones plugged into TVs, better for the 3rd World than a PCs - shawndumas
http://www.networkworld.com/columnists/2006/061906backspin.html
======
shawndumas
"Gates, speaking at the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland, in
January, argued that smart cell phones plugged into televisions and augmented
by keyboards would be a better vehicle for computer-enabling the Third World
than a PC-style device."

